# BAND SAW RE-SAW JIG/FENCE



## Rayman24 (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone have a simple plan for a re-saw jig/fence for a 14" band saw they are willing to share? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's a band saw sled/ jig I made a few years back for my 14" Delta….It's made of 3/4" MDF, and I mounted a hard wood runner to fit the miter slot in the saw. I then cut a groove on the top side so a miter gauge would fit, also. I mounted a 3/4" piece of Oak the width of the sled to the miter gauge with screws. I think the Oak is about 4" tall, but you can make it as high or low as you want to. It works pretty slick as a re-saw jig. Once you get it set to the thickness you need, just clamp it down to keep it from moving….Here's a couple of pictures of the sled/jig..


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I have exactly the same bandsaw fence as Rick's but I'm not sure it is the best design for resewing though.

As a simple BS fence it is surprisingly very accurate and reliable,I copied it after watching the you tube video of American Woodworker's universal Bandsaw Fence" ,here's the link:


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

simple ,,,effective


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Ken,

I just watched the video you posted about the band saw table and fence….I didn't get the idea from that video, or have ever saw it before….I saw this same table and fence, or one close to it, in an old edition of Shop Notes, or Shop Smith.. I can't remember which one, and it was a real early edition…I have found no issues with re-sawing, but like you said, and I agree, it may not be the best solution, but it works for me…so far, anyway..!!


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Rick,
I have seen a few different versions of that fence including the shop notes you are talking about,(in fact I think I had the actual shop notes version in a magazine I bought in 2009), I just love this fence design and like you, have been recommending it to those who look for a simple reliable fence.

The main reason I don't think is the best solution for re sawing is, I find the height of the fence is very limiting.
What I mean is, I'm limited to what I could fit under the guide block holder.if I need to re saw a few strips 1/8" thick,I have to make sure that the fence can get that close to the blade and still not hit the guide block holder.

The same guide block holder issue applies if I want to re saw a board higher than 6.5",so I always end up removing the table (and the fence all together) to gain 3/4" or so(the thickness of the auxiliary table) .
but other than that , as a fence it is one the simplest and most effective shop-made fences in my opinion.

For re-sawing I always use a shop made fence similar to this picture:


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Ken,

I understand completely what you're saying….I have had the same issue with mine…So at the same time, I made another taller shop made fence just like the one you posted, for re-sawing taller stock….It gets the job done,,,,


----------

